#ubuntu-mobile 2008-04-07
<crevette> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<crevette> salut dholbach 
<dholbach> hiya crevette
<crevette> hello
<crevette> who should I ping to have gnome-phone-manager updated and gnokii as well, it would fix some bugs
<crevette> I assume I have to ask a FFE ?
<Hobbsee> yes.
<crevette> for ref it would fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-phone-manager/+bug/181909
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181909 in gnome-phone-manager "SonyEricsson phones can't send SMS" [Undecided,New] 
<crevette> at least
<crevette> heu lool 
<crevette> the maobile is responsible of gnome-phone-manager ?
<davmor2> guys I'm using moblin image creator to test out ume following the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/UMEdesktop MIC's console can't locate ports.ubuntu.com?  I'm guessing it's a dns issue as I can't ping google either or is it something else?  How can I get around it?
<StevenK> davmor2: Check /etc/resolv.conf
<StevenK> davmor2: It is probably pointing to nameservers you don't have
<davmor2> ta
<davmor2> fixed thanks
<lool> crevette: I don't think we are (BTW, ping me with "lool: " otherwise I don't see the ping ;)
<crevette> hey lool 
<crevette> okay
<crevette> it's a bit diffcult from outside to see who to poing, I'll look at the package and 'ill ping the previous uploader
<crevette> ah it'come from debian
<dns53> i can't seem to get a rw usb image to boot that i used image-creator to build, what should i do to track down the problem?
<dns53> it may be in the kernel or the start of init, i can't see where one starts and the other follows
<lool> crevette: I don't think we have someone in particular doing it in Ubuntu indeefd
<luke_yang> msg nickserv register 123456
<luke_yang> msg luke_yang test
<luke_yang> msg NickServ IDENTIFY 123456
<agoliveira> luke_yang: I don't think you're going to do much without the / in front of the command :)
<lool> luke_yang: Do change your password, you just sent it to a public channel
<GrueMaster> davidm: ping  Did the ABI changeover complete successfully?
<davidm> GrueMaster, I believe it did, amitk  is the master of ceremonies on the mobile kernel so he is the best to ask.
<GrueMaster> Ok.  Just checking as I'm having image build issues.  Of course, they could be image-creator related (again).
 * davidm is away: I'm busy
<crevette> lool: sorry I didn't read what you said this afternoon
<crevette> could you repeat please ?
<lool> crevette: 14:59 < lool> crevette: I don't think we have someone in particular doing it in  Ubuntu indeefd
<crevette> okay
<crevette> thanks
<lool> GrueMaster: Last time I checked, linux-restricted-2.6.24-15 was still waiting for NEW processing on lpia
<lool> But it doesn't take long
<lool> I poked #ubuntu-kernel to have a look
<GrueMaster> lool:  I think image creator is having other issues with the ppa.
<GrueMaster> my log is showing unmet dependencies with contacts-snapshot, moblin-applets, and tasks-hildon
<lool> GrueMaster: I'd need more details on how to reproduce the error; we've started setting up daily builds based on snapshot to catch these, but I don't think they are ready yet (didn't check though)
<lool> GrueMaster: What exact configuration are you using?
<GrueMaster> I get a daily git snapshot of image creator from the git tree on moblin.org.  Then I have a script that generates images from there.
<lool> GrueMaster: What matters to me is what package set you try to apt-get install with what APT repositories in your sources
<GrueMaster> The fset I use is crownbeach-Full-Mobile-Stack-With-Proprietary
<GrueMaster> Everything is automated at this point.
<GrueMaster> s/crownbeach/Crownbeach/
<lool> GrueMaster: I think that's enough info; I'm not too tempted to start debugging tonight TBH (10:46 pm), but I'll try to think of reproducing; it's very likely GNOME 2.22.1 updates again
<GrueMaster> the platform is menlow-lpia-ubuntu-hardy-ppa
<GrueMaster> And the complete image-creator command is:
<GrueMaster> /usr/bin/image-creator --command=install-fset --platform-name=menlow-lpia-ubuntu-hardy-ppa --project-name=ubuntu-hardy-20080407-1 --target-name=20080407 --fset=CrownBeach-Full-Mobile-Stack-with-Proprietary
<GrueMaster> Looks like unmet dependency issues with ubuntu-mobile:
<GrueMaster> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GrueMaster>   ubuntu-mobile: Depends: contacts-snapshot but it is not going to be installed
<GrueMaster>                  Depends: moblin-applets but it is not going to be installed
<GrueMaster>                  Depends: tasks-hildon but it is not going to be installed
<GrueMaster> Hope that's helpful
<lool> GrueMaster: if you want to help debug, you can chroot into the /fs dir and type apt-get install ubuntu-mobile contacts-snapshot moblin-applets tasks-hildon
<lool> This will force apt-get to tell you about a more direct mismatch
<lool> Ultimately, either a missing package or a package with a too old version or a conflict or something
<lool> ATM, it reports contacts-snapshot can't be installed, but it wont tell you why (probably because e-d-s is too old)
<GrueMaster> looks like it boils down to two problems.  first is with contacts-snapshot, which depends on evolution-data-server with depends on a newer file:
<GrueMaster> evolution-data-server: Depends: evolution-data-server-common (= 2.22.1-0ubuntu1) but 2.22.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<GrueMaster> I think this is the root of current evil.
<lool> GrueMaster: I've pushed evolution-data-server 2.22.1-0ubuntu1~804um1 to the ppa; it should solve the first issue you see; if there are others, let me kno
<lool> w
<lool> (It will be built and installed in a couple of hours I'd say; less if the buildds are idle)
<GrueMaster> it seems to be pushing through now.
<GrueMaster> I ran apt-get update, then apt-get install ubuntu-mobile.  Lots of packages are installing now.
<lool> GrueMaster: Well it shouldn't have been that quick
<lool> And MIC is supposed to apt-get update
<lool> So it means the problem went away by itself which isn't nice
<GrueMaster> I didn't think it would be that easy.  I deleted the project and am rebuilding through my script.  I should know one way or the other in a couple of minutes.
 * lool &
<GrueMaster> lool:  It's now building the usb install images (last stage in my script).  That means it has gotten past whatever hiccup was currently there.  Thanks for your help.
<crevette> good night
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
<amitk_> asac: Noticed that Intel has release connection manager now?
<asac> amitk_: url?
<amitk_> moblin.org
<amitk_> asac: more specific one: http://www.moblin.org/projects/projects_connman.php
<amitk_> jayc_: had a chance to test the -15 kernel?
<amitk_> and good morning ;-)
<jayc_> amitk_:I did build it and install it, but did not do any  testing other than that
<amitk_> jayc_: ok. Just curious. Do you think we might see more updates from dabney?
<jayc_> amitk_: I don't think there will be any, as per my last communication with India team
<amitk_> jayc_: ok
<jayc_> amitk_:Do you think there should be an update?
<amitk_> jayc_: no. I just wanted to understand what else is pending before the hardy release. I expect 1-2 DRM patches and minor bugfixes from now on
<jayc_> amitk_: OK
<amitk_> jayc_: just helps me to plan my time for the future
<GrueMaster> problem with recent public snapshot.  Anyone home that can tell me why I get no audio after installing helix?
<GrueMaster> Nevermind.  Occums Razor of validation:  Simplest solutions tend to be correct.  Modprobe snd_pcm_oss fixed it.
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-04-09
<dholbach> good morning
<vdn> good morning
<lool> y
<lool> yo!
<asac> hey
<asac> lool: do you know who sponsored midbrowser?
<StevenK> I did
<asac> StevenK: strange on launchpad its "uploaded by cwong1"
<asac> was that a sync from  mobile PPA?
<StevenK> asac: That's Launchpad using the Uploaded-By field in the .changes file
<StevenK> asac: Yes, it was taken from the ubuntu-mobile PPA.
<asac> StevenK: why do you use that Uploaded-By field?
<StevenK> asac: Because I didn't want to regenerate the 50Mb tarball and then have to upload it from my home ADSL.
<asac> StevenK: ok. so it was a sync request?
<asac> StevenK: can we disable that sync again?
<StevenK> asac: Well, it was a fakesync
<asac> StevenK: we want to push that to main and i don't like the idea that it gets auto promoted from mobile PPA
<asac> (i am fine if you review and test it though - instead of me)
<asac> StevenK: how does this kind of fakesync work technically?
<StevenK> asac: Download the source package from the PPA, re-sign it and upload to the archive
<asac> StevenK: ah ... and you did that from rookery i guess
<StevenK> asac: chinstrap, so close enough
<asac> StevenK: anyway ... please test it before doing next time. afaik it doesn't start atm ;)
<StevenK> Gah!
<asac> yay \o/
<StevenK> asac: Sorry for the trouble :-/
<asac> no problem. i don't have trouble ;)
<asac> ill delegate that to cwong ;)
<StevenK> You're happy to upload it after cwong1 has fixed it?
<asac> StevenK: i am happy to do the hardy pushes, yes.
<davmor2> I can't seem to get notepad to work in xephyr mode.  Is this a know issue?
<davmor2> nor chat
<Dennis__> hello, i have a question, is it posible for me to use ubuntu mobile on my acer n311? or is the project still to far in beta ?
<persia> Dennis__: You'd need to port it to ARM first, your resolution might be a bit low, and it's still under development.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/FAQ
<Dennis__> ok thank you,
<lool> Oh this one made my day:
<lool> root@ume:~# /etc/init.d/moblin-system-daemon stop; echo $? * Stopping MoblinSystemDaemon moblin-system-daemon                      [ OK ] 
<lool> 0
<lool> root@ume:~# invoke-rc.d moblin-system-daemon stop; echo $? * Stopping MoblinSystemDaemon moblin-system-daemon                             Terminated
<lool> 143
<lool> Heh and it's due to a ps | grep finding invoke-rc.d itself to kill; cute
<mboman> hi. I am building UME for my Cloudbook
<mboman> but it seems to have a problem adding function sets
<ian_brasil_> mboman: are you following the image creator info on moblin.org?
<mboman> ian_brasil_: I following this document: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/CreatingAnImageForUMEDevice
<ian_brasil_> mboman: there is a warning on this page that more recent documentation is available at http://moblin.org/documentation_howto/howto_create-image.php ..maybe have a look on there too?
<ditoa> hey all
<[g2]> ditoa: hi :)
<ditoa> i own an eee pc and was wondering if it is possible to install ubuntu mobile to it?
<agoliveira> ditoa: Yes, it is but will require some tinkering with the kernel to make network work I guess. I have one but didn't try it yet.
<GrueMaster> Yes, it is.  Use the mccaslin images to install.
<GrueMaster> The hardware is very similar.
<ditoa> ahh cool
<[g2]> is UME x86 focused or multi ARCH like ARM
<ditoa> i only read about ubuntu mobile like 10 minutes ago so please forgive me asking questions for which the answers are well known :)
<agoliveira> ditoa: Check this one out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<ditoa> many thanks :)
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-04-10
<dholbach> good morning
<lool> "The COM 840 is expected to ship in 45 days. By then, Ampro has promised to begin distributing a free Ubuntu-derived Linux 2.6 distribution with all its board-level system products."
<lool> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS9574268984.html
<lool> amitk: So we're going to have a -16?  Is that uploaded/in progress already?
<amitk> lool: kernel done, modules and meta pending
<amitk> lool: actually i386 failed, so kernel needs another fix
<lool> amitk: Is it likely that this happens again before the release?
<amitk> lool: what happens before the release?
<lool> Another bump
<amitk> lool: definitely, I'll fix it now
<lool> amitk: My question was, will there be a -17 before the release :)
<amitk> lool: possibly :)
<lool> :-/   It's hard to tell Intel to rebuild the drivers over and over, but I guess it's a consequence of the driver being closed so really a consequence of the requirements for a proprietary driver
<dns53> intel drivers are open
<lool> Hmm not these :)
<amitk> lool: which is why I told Intel to wait until the RC kernel is published before I gave them the green signal.
<lool> Ok
<lool> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-mobile/hildon-desktop/ubuntu => 5 mn 28 secs
<amitk> it's a feature :)
<slytherin> hi, do we do any empathy related discussions here?
<lool> slytherin: Not really
<lool> slytherin: You're welcome to, but it's more around UME here
<slytherin> lool: No problem. I got the answer to my question already.
<lool> Ok
<lool> THIRTY FOUR minutes and 29 seconds to bzr upgrade a remote lp branch over sftp
<agoliveira> lool: ..and I thought that the problem was on my link.
<lool> bfiller: new marquee-plugins wasn't working properly went build against hardy's hildon-desktop (ubuntu1 versus ubuntu10); could it be that we inadvertedly broke ABI in the latest hildon-desktop changes?  I'd like to know whether I need a versionned build-dep or something
<bfiller> lool: not sure how ABI could get broken. I didn't touch any build files or anything.
<bfiller> lool: could it be marquee-plugins is not right?
<lool> bfiller: It could be as well
<lool> bfiller: I suspect it relies on something which is only true in newer hildon-desktop, but the fact that it the version you /build/ against which influences the result scares me
<lool> (No warning during build)
<amitk> lool: irc meeting in 45min?
<lool> amitk: Yes
<lool> 14 minutes that a vcs import "bzr pull" has been running, this is depressing
<smagoun> lool: have you tried CVS? It's way faster than bzr
 * smagoun runs
<lool> smagoun: My piss off level is raising as my bzr pull continues running for minutes and minutes
<smagoun> lool: I don't blame you. bzr is not fast.
<lool> I don't recall being so unhappy with it last time I talked to launchpad; I suspect some upgrade caused this
<dholbach> lool: best to talk to the guys in #launchpad
<lool> dholbach: I was actually pondering sending an email with the three issues I had today, but I then wondered how useful it would have been
<lool> Let's try out
<smagoun> lool: the LP folks have been pretty responsive when I've had problems
<lool> Ok, thanks
<lool> Hi all, time for our weekly meeting
<lool> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 18:01. The chair is lool.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<lool> I hope eveyrbody is doing fine and is ready to start
<lool> Let's review last week's action items
<GrueMaster> I'm awake, does that count?
<lool> It does :)
<lool> [topic] #
<lool> [topic] (lool) add doc on moving to tarball releases for moblin modules to wiki
<MootBot> New Topic:  # 
<MootBot> New Topic:  (lool) add doc on moving to tarball releases for moblin modules to wiki 
<lool> This is done, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/MoblinTarballReleases
<lool> I dropped the notes I sent to Rusty in wikified form to the wiki
<lool> It's raw, but then it's a one shot process, so I don't intend to polish the instructions too much; I'm happy to help with them though
<rustyl_> cool
<lool> Allow me also to announce that we're having a phone call on the topic with rustyl_ next week
<lool> Interested parties should ask for the phone details
<lool> It's at 10am PDT wednesday
<lool> [topic] #
<lool> [topic] rustyl_ to assign ppa packages updates for the new tarball based release process [cted as blocked by lool last week and the week before that...][cted]
<MootBot> New Topic:  # 
<MootBot> New Topic:  rustyl_ to assign ppa packages updates for the new tarball based release process [cted as blocked by lool last week and the week before that...][cted] 
<lool> rustyl_: So, you were a little sick lately, did you find some time to catch up and assign this work?
<rustyl_> so... i need to get a handle on what packages are left for initial conversion
<lool> I hoped we could output some for hardy, but it's getting tight
<lool> rustyl_: i've sent a list in response to your list of tarballs
<lool> rustyl_: The day you sent it, like many weeks ago
<lool> And I update this info in the same thread as I was making progress with the updates
<lool> I just completed marquee-plugins this afternoon
<lool> the remaining ones are marked TBD or have a comment no what's blocking them
<lool> rustyl_: If it helps, move them to the wiki perhaps?
<rustyl_> a wiki for this would be nice
<lool> rustyl_: Also, please note some tarballs like moblin-image-creator or midbrowser are missing
<lool> rustyl_: You can use the same page to track status if you like
<lool> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/MoblinTarballReleases
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/MoblinTarballReleases 
<lool> Say, start a == Status of tarball releases for Moblin modules ==
<lool> rustyl_: I also think we need to set strict rules or use scripts to generate the releases
<rustyl_> mawhalen, i will need to find a person or two with some free cycles to help crunch through this
<lool> I've seen some out of date or broken tarballs
<mawhalen> rustyl_let's talk after this meeting
<lool> rustyl_: More on these issues in our call if you like
<lool> May I carry on the action on you rustyl_?
<rustyl_> ideally, it would all be done before the call, but at this point i'm not promissing anything :->
<rustyl_> yea... you can give me the action
<lool> NB: I'm on leave tonight til Tuesday included (your Tuesday morning i should be back)
<lool> [action] rustyl_ to assign ppa packages updates for the new tarball based release process [cted as blocked by lool last week and the week before that...][cted][cted]
<MootBot> ACTION received:  rustyl_ to assign ppa packages updates for the new tarball based release process [cted as blocked by lool last week and the week before that...][cted][cted] 
<lool> [topic] bspencer to list i18n status for Moblin project[cted] 
<MootBot> New Topic:  bspencer to list i18n status for Moblin project[cted]  
<lool> Is Bob close to someone's office at Intel? :)
<lool> Or did anyone hear about progress on this?
<lool> I saw he called for the info, but only got as far as we already knew
<lool> (That moblin-applets was i18ned and midbrowser was as well as a result of firefox' h11n
<lool> )
<lool> Ok; I'm moving to the next topic and we'll get back to it at the end of the meeting
<rustyl_> i'm not in the office this morning
<mawhalen> I'll go check
<lool> mawhalen: thanks
<lool> [topic] davidm to move meeting to 1 hour earlier and notify all [complete] 
<MootBot> New Topic:  davidm to move meeting to 1 hour earlier and notify all [complete]  
<lool> That's done; thanks davidm!
<lool> Moving on
<davidm> welcome ;-)
<lool> [action] mawhalen to reschedule on Intel side of earlier time change. [complete] 
<MootBot> ACTION received:  mawhalen to reschedule on Intel side of earlier time change. [complete]  
<lool> mawhalen: This seems complete as well; thanks to you too!
<lool> We're done with action items from last week; let us move to this week's current items
<lool> [topic] kyleN discussion on switching themes
<MootBot> New Topic:  kyleN discussion on switching themes 
<lool> kyleN: Please put shorter topics on the wiki rather than a full support request next time   ;-P
<lool>     *
<lool>       kyleN: moblin-applets delivers status bar icons into /usr/share/icons/hildon, but since we can't switch icon theme via gconf and etc, I don't know how to theme this part of the marquee. Maybe put them in /usr/share/icons/hicolor which is the default icon theme, to start, then at least we could theme it by putting different ones in hildon?
<kyleN> so that states it.
<kyleN> here's more background
<kyleN> i can theoretically theme the rest of the marquee because it's images are delivered with the mobilbasic theme pkg
<kyleN> we could NOT install that and install our own
<kyleN> but we have to install moblin-applets
<kyleN> so it's images go into the dir I mentioned and we can't override that
<lool> kyleN: How is that different from say, gnome icon themes?
<kyleN> so I can theme most of the marquee, but not battery icons, wifi, etc
<kyleN> lool, sorry, I don't understand
<lool> kyleN: Is the problem you're asking about fundamentally different from the GNOME mechanism to switch between icon themes?
<kyleN> I think gnome icon themeing is broken
<kyleN> i've not been able to switch the icon theme
<kyleN> as a work around, we might use the hierarchy of icon themes if that works
<kyleN> moblin applets installs into default icon theme (hicolor)
<kyleN> then, if we need to override, we install into hildon icon theme
<lool> kyleN: Under your Ubuntu, you can switch icon themes, can't you?
<kyleN> yes, but not in mobile
<lool> kyleN: Can't we simply copy that implementation?
<kyleN> that would be the best approach
<lool> Ok; did you file a bug about this issue?
<kyleN> i just discovered this issue, so no
<lool> Hmm does it need IRC meeting attention?
<kyleN> I'd be happy to if you think that is the proper resolution
<lool> I think you should file a bug in all cases; documenting stuff in the IRC meeting is not going to be easy to dig out
<kyleN> all cases seems over broad, but I am happy to oblige
<lool> Ok, thanks
<kyleN> anyway, I'll file a bug. you can move on
<lool> I guess discussion should continue in the bug report itself
<kyleN> ok
<lool> Moving on or rather back to an action fro last week
<lool> Do we have bspencer around?
<lool> mawhalen: Did you find where he hides? ;)
<mawhalen> no, I didn't
<lool> Ok; let's carry on his action then
<GrueMaster> his calander shows a conflicting meeting, but I'm no where near him.
<lool> [action] bspencer to list i18n status for Moblin project[cted][cted]
<MootBot> ACTION received:  bspencer to list i18n status for Moblin project[cted][cted] 
<lool> So, we're at the end of our list of items to discuss; would anyone like to open a new topic?
<GrueMaster> I'm tracking an issue with alsa and helix at the moment.
<GrueMaster> It appears alsa-base is no longer installed by default?
<lool> [topic] GrueMaster's issue with alsa and helix
<MootBot> New Topic:  GrueMaster's issue with alsa and helix 
<lool> GrueMaster: Was it ever?  Or perhaps it was pulled accidently?
<GrueMaster> Helix relies on snd_pcm_oss and snd_mixer_oss modules.  
<lool> GrueMaster: Perhaps helix should pull it if it's needed?
<lool> GrueMaster: Oh so helix has no alsa modules at all?
<lool> That's surprizing and not terribly good
<GrueMaster> I'm looking at it now, and beta2 built 20080228 worked fine
<rustyl_> helix can be built to use alsa or not
<GrueMaster> I think helix is one of those apps that never ported to alsa.
<lool> So it should be built with alsa support and is not?
<rustyl_> so... when you say helix, which app are you talking about?
<GrueMaster> splay or helix-dbus-server
<tonyespy> rustyl is correct, helix can be built with or without alsa support
<rustyl_> i can say that the RealPlayer is being built with alsa turned on
<GrueMaster> Well, in my opinion, it should be built with alsa support.  alsa provides audio duplexing, which oss did not.
<rustyl_> i don't recall if the default configuration for helix-dbus-server (which is part of the REalPlayer package) has this option enabled
<rustyl_> so... asuming that app is built with the alsa option turned on... it sounds like we are missing a packging dep also?
<lool> Would one of you please file a bug against ubuntu-mobile if it's happening with the UME builds and mention that the proprietary package should be changed to build with alsa support and rebuilt?
<GrueMaster> Not sure yet.  I was looking into it this morning.
<lool> rustyl_: I think the package dep is only missing for oss emulation
<rustyl_> ok
<lool> But I prefer we don't pull this and use alsa directly instead
<lool> GrueMaster: You file the bug, subscribe ubuntu-mobile and rustyl_ and if someone can confirm the fix, stevenk for the change in our archive?
<tonyespy> lool: that might require rebuilding helix, which in turns requires a phd in ribosome
<rustyl_> lool, i haven't had visiblity into your customer build, so i'm not sure what it has in it
<GrueMaster> We should provide the oss emulation as well.  There are bound to be other apps that need it, and the modules are already part of the kernel.
<lool> tonyespy: Taking the existing source and rebuilding it /should/ work I hopeN
<lool> s/N$/?
<lool> rustyl_: You don't have access to the Intel proprietary build Canonical outputs?
<lool> Is this the one where the bug happens?
<GrueMaster> It's in the daily as well.
<lool> GrueMaster: oss emulation should be pulled by these apps then
<lool> GrueMaster: You mean the daily public build of ume?
<GrueMaster> The beta builds just have helix installed, and that is what I was testing with recently.
<GrueMaster> yes
<mawhalen> rustyl_we know have access to the prop outputs
<lool> Yeah, so ubuntu-mobile is where to report it
<rustyl_> BTW... IIRC, we managed to just recently get the alsa option turned on as a default for any Linux based build, so any helix based product should now use alsa (unless it explicitly turns off the option)
<lool> So perhaps we simply a need a new helix, but that requires hard work, I agree with tonyespy 
<GrueMaster> rustyl_:  I'm testing helix 0.6.0 with the latest splay tarball and latest (0402) CIP codecs.
<rustyl_> i have access to lots of stuff.... just not the time to use it :->
<lool> Anyway, could one of you file a bug to track the issue and subscribe interested parties?
 * rustyl_ votes for GrueMaster to file a bug reporting everything he has learned
<lool> [action] GrueMaster fiel a bug on helix build missing alsa support
<MootBot> ACTION received:  GrueMaster fiel a bug on helix build missing alsa support 
<GrueMaster> I'll look into it more.  From what I can tell, it's just a missing modprobe.d config file for alsa.
<lool> Okely; anything more on this topic or a new topic?
 * GrueMaster whimpers as his AR shield is found to be useless.
<lool> I'm taking the opportunity to announce that if davidm and I are missing at the beginning of a meeting, you're welcome (yes you) to start the meeting and follow the wiki page
<lool> Ok; seems nobody has additional topics
<lool> Thanks a lot for your time and see you same time same place next week
<lool> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 18:33.
<davidm> lool, thanks
<agoliveira> Hey, that one was short. The best kind :)
<lool> kyleN: Once you have a bug report for that icon theme issue, sub ubuntu-mobile and if you like I can read it and see where we could do with more details; ok with you?
<davidm> lool, I'll take care of the usual page editing and creation 
<kyleN> lool, thanks I will. 
<lool> davidm: I [actioned] a [topic]; dunno whether you can fix that
<kyleN> lool, do you have a moment to talk with me about that icon theme issue?
<lool> kyleN: In general, I think it's best if you can research issue so that we can immediately jump to the point where progress is stuck; does that make sense?
<davidm> Yes I can take care of that since I now move the web pages to people.ubuntu.com/~davidm/
<lool> kyleN: I might have a moment; if you like you can ring my phone or I can call you
<lool> Or we can chat here
<kyleN> lool, the phone maybe easier can you call?
<lool> davidm: Thanks
<davidm> lool, a quick edit will take care of it and I have to sed the pages anyway :-)
<lool> kyleN: Tell me where in pv
<lool> bspencer: Too late  :-/
<lool> bspencer:                 http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/mootbot/meeting
<bspencer> :(
<bspencer> dang
<lool> http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/mootbot/meeting/ubuntu-mobile.20080410_1801.html
<bspencer> lool:  sorry!
<mawhalen> agoliveira: you there?
<GrueMaster> davidm:  I need access to launchpad to file a bug in ubuntu-mobile.
<GrueMaster> lool:  can you add me to the ubuntu-mobile launchpad team so I can file this bug?
<\sh> lool, congrats for getting wine on lpia for free :)
<\sh> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/wine/0.9.59-0ubuntu4 <- the very first bugfixed version of wine on little devices :) 
<lool> GrueMaster: You don't need to be in the team to file bug against the ubuntu-mobile project
<lool> GrueMaster: That said, you're expected to be in the team, what's your lp id?
<lool> \sh: Cool
<GrueMaster> I can't find a bug submit link.  I can see otehr bugs, but no submit link.
<lool> GrueMaster: You're visiting the team page perhaps?
<lool> GrueMaster: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile
<lool> That's the project page
<lool> ~ubuntu-mobile is the team
<GrueMaster> weird.  I had clicked on the bugs tab, but it never brought up a button for submitting new bugs.
<\sh> lool, when you are in Praque, ask infinity what he likes to drink, he mad it happen :)
<lool> Heh
<patm> andy_lin, did you see my response?
<andy_lin> patm: no , had you regist your account ? 
<patm> andy_lin, please send me the driver ok?
<andy_lin> ok. :)
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-04-11
<dholbach> good morning
<mawhalen> agoliveira: ping
<agoliveira> mawhalen: pong!
<mawhalen> agoliveira: what is your email?  I probably can go find it - make it easy on me!
<mawhalen> agoliveira: have some info to send you
<agoliveira> mawhalen: It's adilson@linuxembarcado.com.br
<agoliveira> mawhalen: Great
<agoliveira> mawhalen: or adilson@canonical.com (the other is private)
<mawhalen> agoliveira: thanks - sent email.
<agoliveira> mawhalen: Thanks a lot.
<mawhalen> agoliveira: already sent to the first one
<agoliveira> mawhalen: Got it. Thanks.
<tonyespy> kyleN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/MIDStartupGutsy
<Hobbsee> StevenK: should i let m-i-c thru for hardy?
 * Hobbsee assumes a yes, and presses the big green button
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Thank you
 * Hobbsee gets an oops.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: no m-i-c for you.  Please sacrifice a zebra to launchpad to continue.
<StevenK> Haha
<Hobbsee> Work around doesn't work either.  Damnation.l
<Hobbsee> StevenK: you'll need a canonicalite to approve it, sorry.   Which will probably be monday.
<Hobbsee> LP UI breaks when attempting to accept packages.
<seb128> Hobbsee: why monday? he's still office hours in europe and it's start of working day for slangasek no? ;-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: so it is.  just.  I'm not used to these daylight savings time changes yet.
<seb128> Hobbsee: you can add locations to the hardy clock applet ;-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: doesn't help if i don't consult it :)
<seb128> it's a click away from you
<seb128> and opening is very fast now thanks to vuntz ;-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: i eventually grok a general "what time it is $continent" list, so i have a vague idea.
<Hobbsee> of course, it gets thrown each time daylight savings changes
<seb128> use the applet ;-)
 * Sciri loves the applet
<Hobbsee> seb128: i do, to check :)
 * Hobbsee was very lost without it, for a while
<smagoun> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ubuntu-mobile: Depends: pidgin-maemo but it is not going to be installed"
<smagoun> that is disappointing.
<StevenK> smagoun: pidgin-maemo is in the PPA
<StevenK> Actually, it's probably getting very confused.
<StevenK> Since the MIC in the archive trying to install telepathy, which pulls in pidgin-data, and pidgin-maemo is trying to install pidgin-maemo-data, and pidgin-maemo-data Conflicts with pidgin-data
<Parsi> hi ppl
<Parsi> linux can be installed on my sony ericsson mobile phone?
<GrueMaster> Parsi:  Check the FAQ:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<GrueMaster> Currently, this project only supports x86 hardware. 
<Parsi> GrueMaster, yes
<Parsi> i cannot!
<Parsi> thankx GrueMaster
 * agoliveira wonders if is there a way to force people to read the faq before even enter this channel :)
<GrueMaster> agoliveira:  Why not have ChanServ pop up a message, like they do on #moblin?
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: Because is anoying :) Seriously, there's the inital message already. People who don't pay attention to it won't do anyway.
<GrueMaster> True.  Maybe a little more text in the opening message then.
<GrueMaster> Something along the lines of "Hey newb's, read the FAQ before asking if your mobile phone will work!"?
<GrueMaster> Maybe I'm beeing to gentle.
* agoliveira changed the topic of #ubuntu-mobile to: ﻿This channel is for conversations around the Ubuntu UME development version | Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded. Please read the FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/FAQ
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: I was even gentler. My real feeling is to say "No, it wont work on your mobile, pda, or anything else but x86. Read the f(&*ng FAQ before asking the same question for the nth time you moron!"
<GrueMaster> :-D
<GrueMaster> I like it!
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: Yeah, but that will probally cause a kick/ban for me :)
<GrueMaster> possibly.  Maybe we can get buy-in from davidm
<agoliveira> Maybe something softer like "... please read the faq or you'll be solemnly ignored"
<bspencer_> lool: bfiller  Our QA guys are reporting that images are ~300MB larger than they were last month.  Something about unused packages and openoffice.  Any ideas why this might be?
<GrueMaster> Damn, I need to wash my eyes.  Thought you said something about being sodomized there for a sec.  Blurry vision.  Need caffine.
 * bspencer_ re-reads his question
<GrueMaster> earlier conversation, bspencer.  you're ok.
<bspencer_> whew!
<agoliveira> bspencer_: Probably openoffice.
<GrueMaster> While you're here, question on OpenOffice.  Is there a more light weight reader for doc/ppt/xls/odf?
<bspencer_> agoliveira: hm -- was that added by you guys?
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: I wish :(
<GrueMaster> I can't honestly see doing any serious WP on a mid with no keyboard.
<agoliveira> bspencer_: Yes. It's the only way right now to read MS Office files.
<bspencer_> GrueMaster: there's a few that do pieces, but nothing as complete.  And nothing as comprehensive in Windows document support.
<bspencer_> agoliveira: ok.  Good to know.  I didn't see it show up on the home screen so I wasn't aware.
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: It's there just to filter MS Office files not to WP.
<agoliveira> bspencer_: Same as above :)
<GrueMaster> true.  Maybe they can release a stripped down reader app.
<agoliveira> bspencer_, GrueMaster: That's my idea but it's hard to look inside OO source code without getting brain damage. 
<GrueMaster> As it sits, it's a really big filter.
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: I intend to bring this question at UDS: separate the filters from the rest of OO code.
<bspencer_> agoliveira: my full-time job was OpenOffice for 1yr.  It was very hard to work on.  Quite discouraging to be honest.
<agoliveira> bspencer_: Great, just find the man to the job :)
<agoliveira> found
<bspencer_> I even went to Germany and hung out with OO guys for a week.  A cool team and some good talent there.  But still my understanding of OO is very foggy.
<inuka_desk> ping amitk 
<inuka_desk> ping amitk 
<philidox> o yes
<philidox> hello any1 there?
<philidox> I am dying to know how to work ubuntu mobile
<philidox> does anyone here have experience with installing ubuntu mobile?
<philidox> I have a A988+
<GrueMaster> Is the A988+ x86 based?
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-04-12
<ToddBrandt> anyone here notice that the ubuntu-mobile build is failing on hildon-desktop dependencies?
<ToddBrandt> I've uploaded the correct version of libcairo and its pending, however I didn't change the version as I made no changes to the source, I hope this was the correct approach
<StevenK> From the snapshot?
<StevenK> ToddBrandt: The cairo you uploaded is also failing to build.
<ToddBrandt> damn
<ToddBrandt> I just uploaded pango too, who there can delete that?
<ToddBrandt> Is there a way I can?
<StevenK> I can remove packages.
<StevenK> I can't see pango in the list.
<ToddBrandt> it'll be there in a minute, I just dput it
<ToddBrandt> StevenK: the problem must be that I got it compiling in a gutsy project, I need a hardy project to build cairo properly, but I need cairo to get a hardy package, I'm trying to assemble a project manually at the moment
<StevenK> How did uploading a new cairo to the hardy PPA help that?
<StevenK> <- confused
<ToddBrandt> StevenK: I get this error when trying to create a new project with MIC:
<ToddBrandt> 3:10 to Yuma
<ToddBrandt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ToddBrandt>   hildon-desktop: Depends: libcairo2 (>= 1.5.18) but 1.5.14-0ubuntu1~804um1 is to be installed
<ToddBrandt>                   Depends: libhildondesktop0 (>= 1:2.0.11-1~svn15367) but it is not going to be installed
<ToddBrandt>                   Depends: libhildonwm0 (>= 1:2.0.11-1~svn15367) but it is not going to be installed
<ToddBrandt>                   Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.20.1) but 1.20.0-1ubuntu1~804um1 is to be installed
<ToddBrandt> '/3:10 to Yuma/d
<StevenK> What's your base? The snapshot?
<ToddBrandt> So I'm pulling the source packages for these dependencies from the hardy package repo, installing them in an lpia chroot, and trying to get them to build
<ToddBrandt> yea
<StevenK> Well, if it is, which snapshot?
<ToddBrandt> mccaslin-lpia-ubuntu-hardy-ppa-snapshot
<StevenK> Which snapshot does that pull from?
<ToddBrandt> checking
<ToddBrandt> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<ToddBrandt> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ubuntu hardy main
<ToddBrandt> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ubuntu hardy main
<StevenK> That's the PPA, and source for Hardy.
<StevenK> No snapshot there.
<ToddBrandt> what's the answer you're looking for?
<ToddBrandt> I'm not an expert at MIC
<StevenK> What does cat <where you keep projects>/<project name>/targets/<target name>/fs/etc/apt/sources.list show?
<ToddBrandt> deb http://snapshot.ubuntu.com/lpia/snapshot/2008-02-27/ports hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<StevenK> You know there are two snapshots that are newer than that?
<StevenK> 2008-03-20 and 2008-04-01
<ToddBrandt> I did not know that :) moblin-image-creatr apparantly hasn't been updated
<ToddBrandt> do I just check that URL for the latest?
<ToddBrandt> i.e. http://snapshot.ubuntu.com/lpia/snapshot/
<ToddBrandt> hmm, I wonder why MIC doesn't just point to current
<StevenK> There's a current link to the current latest snapshot
<StevenK> That would be a question for praj or HappyCamp_
<ToddBrandt> StevenK: thanks so much for your help! One more question, is there a way to create a jailroot from one of these snapshots without using MIC?
<StevenK> ToddBrandt: Absolutely. Use debootstrap directly
<ToddBrandt> oh ok, gotcha
<ToddBrandt> thanks!
<StevenK> debootstrap hardy <where you want the chroot> http://snapshot.ubuntu.com/lpia/snapshot/current
<StevenK> Oh, deboostrap --arch lpia hardy ...
<StevenK> I always forget that :-/
<ToddBrandt> I have a script somewhere with dust on it, that looks right
<ToddBrandt> oh, and I see where MIC stores that link: default_config/defaults.cfg, awesome, I'll just change that then and build me a target :)
<StevenK> ToddBrandt: Do you still want me to remove cairo and pango?
<ToddBrandt> StevenK: yes, both are likely failed attempts
<ToddBrandt> I'll try things with the latest snapshot and go from there
<ToddBrandt> sorry for the busted build
<StevenK> Still no pango, did you get a Reject from the PPA?
<StevenK> ToddBrandt: cairo binned.
<ToddBrandt> StevenK: oh, yea, I got a rejection notice for pango
<ToddBrandt> no harm done there then
<StevenK> Hrm. May have to re-upload the cairo that was there.
<StevenK> (Since your upload marked it as superseded)
<ToddBrandt> cairo - 1.5.14-0ubuntu1~804um1?
<ToddBrandt> ugh
<ToddBrandt> lool uploaded that one
<StevenK> Right.
<StevenK> I'm going to play the waiting game for a bit and see what happens now that I purged the newer one
<ToddBrandt> hmm, yea looks like the same error even with the April 1 snapshot
<StevenK> Oh, argh.
<StevenK> It removed the old cairo
<ToddBrandt> crap
<ToddBrandt> sorry about that man
<ToddBrandt> I think it failed because the version of libpixman was too low
<ToddBrandt> I have libpixman-1-dev_0.10.0-0ubuntu1_lpia.deb building on a "current" hardy snapshot, should I upload the source?
<ToddBrandt> if it's in there the newer cairo I expect will also work
<StevenK> I think the older cairo was there for the the 02-27 snapshot
<StevenK> So if you upload a newer cairo it should sort itself out again.
<ToddBrandt> ok, lemme upload libpixman, that one's brand new to the repo so it should clobber anyone else's stuff :P
<ToddBrandt> shouldn't I mean
<StevenK> Yeah, it's going to clobber the PPA :-P
<ToddBrandt> cairo?
<StevenK> Hrm?
<StevenK> There is no cairo in the PPA any more
<ToddBrandt> yea, I mean will pixman clobber anything?
<ToddBrandt> it shouldn't right?
<ToddBrandt> since it's not there at the moment
<StevenK> No, I'm poking fun. :-)
<ToddBrandt> oh, sorry
<ToddBrandt> I'm jittery
<ToddBrandt> ;)
<StevenK> Heh
<ToddBrandt> ok, pixman is on its way, now back to cairo
<ToddBrandt> StevenK: ok, libcairo2_1.5.20-0ubuntu1_lpia.deb builds ok with the new pixman, I'll reupload it now that pixman is available in the repo
<ToddBrandt> StevenK, cairo is working now, it's built and looking good, thanks for the help!
<abhay_> aa
<zertwaa> hi
<zertwaa> hello
<zertwaa> i got qtek 9100
<zertwaa> is it possible to install ubuntu mobile on it ?
<zertwaa> hello^d
<zertwaa> sm vfdbvofdjzsdcv 
<zertwaa> noone here
<zertwaa> ubuntu noone help here 
<zertwaa> strange 
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-04-13
<[LP]MaxTyT> hi all. anybody know when Ubuntu Mobile will be released?
<[LP]MaxTyT> And will it be supported on device SonyEricsson Xeria X1?
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded lists the Kohjinsha SH6 as a target platform.  Would the SH8 do as well, or ought it really be an SH6?
<Assid> heya
<Assid> is there any phones available at present that have ubuntu mobile ?
<Assid> generically priced ones
<persia> Assid: While there are devices that are both capable of running Ubuntu Mobile, and capable of handling voice calls over conventional distributed base station networks, this is not a current default configuration of any available equipment, and such equipment typically requires user assembly from multiple suppliers.
<Assid> hrmm ok
<Assid> wish there was
<Assid> im tired of people showing off the iphone
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-04-06
<atari> ian_brasil: the problem is more like the aspire one doesnt go to sleep at all
<ian_brasil> any reason the jaunty-mid-lpia.img on cdimage.ubuntu.com is dated 3rd April?
<ian_brasil> the all the rest are 6th April
<persia> ian_brasil, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu-mid/jaunty/ has the answers: build failures
<ian_brasil> persia: thx
<ian_brasil> on a MID install I get language failed with exit code 141..is this safe to continue with the install?
<ian_brasil> looks like this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/253908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253908 in ubiquity "Intrepid alpha-3: Language failed with exit code 141" [Undecided,New]
<exco> hello
<exco> does by chance anyone have the rt2860 (on a MSI Wind) working with UNR 9.04?
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-04-08
<p0lar69> anyone up for a raid install question?
<NCommander> p0lar69, maybe
 * NCommander has run RAIDs before, but I am not an expert
<p0lar69> ok
<p0lar69> so you still there?
<p0lar69> i have a Dell laptop with an ICH8 intel controller
<p0lar69> its running raid stripe now
<p0lar69> when I boot ub it see 2 seperate drives
<p0lar69> but should see  one stripe drive
<Nafallo> that's because it's not actually raid, and you're better off with linux software raid
<Nafallo> but he's gone anyway.
<Nafallo> ;-)
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-04-09
<lool> Any up to take the meeting?
<lool> plars, GrueMaster, NCommander, ogra: tempted?
<lool> Oh it's done already
<NCommander> lool, I already agreed to chair :-)
<GrueMaster> Done already?  Does that mean I can go back to sleep?
<ogra> oh, cool
 * ogra goes back to the TV then
<GrueMaster> guess not.
<persia> GrueMaster, Since the meeting is coming to a close, and you didn't ask any questions about my mail about specs, perhaps we could cover them here?
<GrueMaster> Just curious if it is required for each of us to come up with something.  If so, I'll start formualting ideas and run them by you next week.
<persia> GrueMaster, I don't think anyone is *required* to add anything, but if there's anything you'd like to see (and know can be achieved), it's worth writing it up.
<persia> We can discuss at UDS, and make determinations.
<persia> Of course, if *lots* of people submit things, some things will be dropped: it really depends on how many people write things up, and how many intend to attend UDS to discuss them.
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-04-10
<apoth> hi
<persia> Hey apoth 
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-04-11
<ian_brasil> is it possible to change the screen size in kvm ..i am trying to install to a second hd but it defaults to 1024x768 so the buttons are missing
<ian_brasil> i am using the beta mid image - is this solved in the later images?
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-04-12
<stinsoni34> hey
<persia> Hi
<Invisrc> hey
<Invisrc> I'm having a wierd problem with my wireless, when i pull up iwconfig it seems to be showing that im connected(that is if im reading it correctly) but when i try to ping something it doesnt work
<persia> Does the output of `ifconfig -a` and `netstat -rn` provide any insight?
<Invisrc> i tried ifconfig -a but i really didnt see anything
<Invisrc> im thinking it may have to do with my netgear router
<Invisrc> because when i unplug it then plug it in, i always get connected
<persia> That does sound like a router issue rather than a client issue.
<Invisrc> i was wondering if maybe there was a line i could add to my interface settings to enable and auto retry till connect
<Invisrc> because when i pull up iwconfig it is showing the name of the router and the ap
<persia> Beyond my knowledge, sorry.
<Invisrc> kkk
<Invisrc> thanks though
<Invisrc> anybone else lo
<Invisrc> l
<tfried2001> what kind of message do you get when you ping?
<tfried2001> and what are you trying to ping?
<Invisrc> i try to ping google.com
<Invisrc> and my router 192.168.1.1
<Invisrc> i know that when i am actually connected those pings work
<tfried2001> what kind of messages are you getting?
<tfried2001> "destination unreachable (ip address)" or "no reply" or what?
<Invisrc> i think it says unreachable but not a 100% sure, ill have to go down stairs if its necessary
<Invisrc> oo and it it reporting the link quality as well
<tfried2001> have you tried a traceroute to the destination to see where it stops?
<Invisrc> but when i do go to my router setting page to seee the devices that are connected the box is not lister
<tfried2001> can you ping your default gateway?
<tfried2001> if you're on a 192.168.1.? network it's probably 192.168.1.1
<Invisrc> nope doesnt work
<tfried2001> :(
<Invisrc> i dont think its actually connected
<tfried2001> do you have a link quality when you do an iwconfig?
<Invisrc> that why i was hoping to find maybe some line that i could add to ect/network/interfaces that would do an auto reconnect till a ping is sucesful
<Invisrc> ya link quality is like 55/70
<tfried2001> well...if you're using ubuntu, you can right click the network icon in the upper right corner and edit your network connections there...
<tfried2001> that's probably the most user friendly way of doing things...
<Invisrc> im running the no gui version lol
<tfried2001> lol, well played
<Invisrc> lol that why i was hopign for the sript lol
<tfried2001> it's been awhile since I've had to manually program an access point, I'm not sure what the procedures are these days
<tfried2001> I'm used to utilities like ettercap anymore lol
<tfried2001> do you happen to have WEP or WPA turned on?
<Invisrc> ya
<Invisrc> i know that all works because im able to get it to connect just not always
<tfried2001> so intermittent connection
<tfried2001> does 'iwevent' show you any sort of connect/disconnect event?
<Invisrc> ill have to get back to u on that
<Invisrc> wont be able to check for liek 20 mins
<tfried2001> cool
<tfried2001> we could also double check that your wireless controller driver is recognized and operating.... "lspci | grep Network" and look for your wireless card
<tfried2001> I would imagine that if you're able to 'iwconfig' and get valid information in return, your driver would be fine though
<Invisrc> it def is
<Invisrc> since ive used and connected to the internet plenty of times
<Invisrc> its just a pain to have to keep restarting till it does
<tfried2001> well that's something else entirely
<tfried2001> that could be an overheating/missbehaving wireless access point (quite common among all wireless access points)
<tfried2001> usually a resetting of the access point will fix that
<Invisrc> its brand new
<tfried2001> after resetting the access point just do a "sudo networking --full-restart"
<tfried2001> as long as your /etc/network/interfaces file is setup to auto-connect to your access point, you'll be straight
<tfried2001> do you need that set up?
<Invisrc> tfried2001 what line should be to auto-connect
<tfried2001> ah, so I was missing the story entirely, I apologize!
<tfried2001> so, to do your wpa, you have wpasupplicant installed?
<tfried2001> if so, your config for your interface file should be something like the following:
<tfried2001> auto wlan0
<tfried2001> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<tfried2001> wpa-driver "your wireless card's driver"
<tfried2001> wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<tfried2001> I believe that wpa is installed by default anymore...
<tfried2001> but the wpa_supplicant.conf is no longer under /etc
<tfried2001> 1 sec
<tfried2001> ok, it is if you have wpa_supplicant set up
<tfried2001> I don't so my machine doesn't
<Invisrc> lol
<Invisrc> u would think something like this would be easy
<tfried2001> lol, command line never is, that's why us geeks love it ;)
<Invisrc> let me run down and se the iwevent hing
<tfried2001> ok, and to see what driver you are using do a "sudo lshw -C network" and look for your network device.  Under that you will see a 'driver=???', that's the driver you are using and can put in your interfaces config
<Invisrcm> hey
<Invisrcm> im on another pc just ran wievent
<Invisrcm> it stopped at waiting for wireless events from interfaces
<Invisrcm> and i just rand a program to see if the box finally connected and it did
<Invisrcm> the problem is that its not doing it once it turns on, its now been on for about 2 hours so at one point in that time it decided to connect
<Invisrcm12> sorry about that got disconnected this other pc wireless is on the fritz 
<Invisrc> <tfried2001> any ides
<Invisrc> heres what my config file looks like http://pastebin.com/aBtQWTTt
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-04-13
<persia> rbelem: So, there's a few that seem immediately appropriate: 1) library breakdows, 2) handling kwin, 3) KDM scaling,
<persia> rbelem: What else do you already know you need to discuss?
<rbelem> persia, how to interact better with the kde community
<persia> I think that's better handled in the evenings.  You're confirmed to be there, right?
<ian_brasil> plasma-mobile arteork?
<ian_brasil> oops artwork
<rbelem> persia, we just have to split the big tasks into smaller ones
<rbelem> persia, yep
<persia> ian_brasil: artwork is always needed, but I only ever see 2-3 members of the art team at UDS.  Dunno how much value we'd get out of that.
<rbelem> persia, around 2am UTC?
<persia> rbelem: So even the kwin/kdm stuff is just task splits?
<persia> 2am UTC?
<ian_brasil> persia, ok..maybe i can just co-ordintae with ken wiimer on the ubuntu-artwork lists
<rbelem> persia, we need to contact the upstream maintainers and talk about our plans
<persia> ian_brasil: kwwii usually comes, but yeah, best to use the lists because that gets more artists.
<rbelem> persia, after that we can split the tasks
<ian_brasil> rbelem persia ok ..i will take a task to get that in motion
<persia> rbelem: I can't promise lots of upstream folk at UDS, but the Kubuntu folk will be there, and I'm sure there's a lot of overlap that needs to be clean.
<rbelem> persia, i will mail them and will cc you
<rbelem> persia, no problem
<persia> rbelem: HRm?  cc: me about which?
<rbelem> persia, 2am utc is ok for you?
<rbelem> persia, contact the upstream maintainers
<persia> rbelem: Oh, sure.  We can chat at 2pm UTC if that's better for you.  On the 14th?
<rbelem> persia, yep... today night for me :-)
<persia> rbelem: Works for me.  I'll be around.
<rbelem> persia, nice! :-)
<rbelem> persia, i will mail them today afternoon
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-04-16
<dmart> Oh you mean the upstreamed proposal to ignore date issues in e2fsck with broken_system_clock
